# [HOWTO] Routeur haute disponibilité gérant plusieurs liens i

## ultrabug

Coucou,

J'ai écrit un article sur le WIKI Gentoo FR pour créer un routeur redondé utilisant plusieurs connexions internet.

http://www.ultrabug.fr/wiki/index.php5?title=Routeur_haute_disponibilit%C3%A9_g%C3%A9rant_plusieurs_liens_internet

J'essaierai de la traduire rapidement en anglais pour le donner au reste de la communauté asap

En espérant que ça vous plaise,

@tte !Last edited by ultrabug on Mon Sep 28, 2009 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est de la bonne  :Smile: 

Juste une question, en rapport avec ce que j'ai cru entendre une fois au sujet de heartbeat quand on ne l'utilise pas en "mode heartbeat2" (cad sans le crm, comme dans ton cas): les ressources ne sont pas monitorées.

En gros, si je ne me trompe pas, dans le cluster que tu présentes, il n'y a reprise des ressources par un node que si il y a une erreur détectée via le lien heartbeat (machine off, ou processus heartbeat stoppé). Mais si les pattes réseaux (côté LAN ou WAN) ont des problèmes, cela n'est pas détecté, donc pas de migration déclenchée par heartbeat.

Me goure-je?

----------

## ultrabug

Salut, désolé pour la réponse tardive.

Il n'y a reprise que si le lien heartbeat ou les ping nodes sont HS oui en effet. Le Heartbeat 2 (crm) m'a parut un poil complexe a mettre en oeuvre dans les délais qui m'étaient impartis mais si tu veux ajouter cette amélioration, je t'en remercie d'avance !  :Smile: 

Par contre, tu peux tres bien faire un groupe de ping pour le WAN / LAN qui déclanche la migration vers le deuxieme lien, mes tests en tout cas ont montré que ça marche bien aussi. C'est juste moins fin que via crm.

----------

## El_Goretto

Résurrection de thread: le lien donné par ultrabug est mort :/

----------

## ultrabug

Au temps pour moi désolé, lien modifié !  :Smile:  Merci

----------

## geekounet

On avait déjà fait la remarque à Loux sur ce sujet, mais c'est justement entre autre à cause des liens cassés qu'on demande à ce que les docs soit recopiées directement sur le topic (en donnant éventuellement le lien externe en pour au cas où voudrait vérifier si ya pas des mises à jour ou autre), comme ça on ne perd pas l'info...  :Smile: 

EDIT : Question : ya un truc particulier qui t'as motivé pour le choix de heartbeat contre ucarp ? (je remet au propre les firewall du boulot, ya du ucarp actuellement dessus, donc tant que j'y suis...)

----------

## ultrabug

Je comprend oui, c'est vrai que j'ai toujours eu la flemme de recopier proprement l'article et que je n'aime pas l'idée d'avoir à le modifier à plusieurs endroits en cas de mise à jour.

Quand j'ai cherché des solutions de haute dispo, ucarp me semblait très peu documenté comparé à heartbeat et un peu trop 'script'. Je débutais alors dans l'utilisation des clusters sous Linux et j'ai vu que les grandes distributions orientées pro utilisaient plus heartbeat donc mon choix a vite été fait  :Smile:  Depuis, j'ai trouvé pas mal de petits trucs en plus pour améliorer tout ça et je me mettrai prochainement aussi pour le boulot à travailler sur une mise à jour du cluster de routeur/firewall, je mettrai alors mon article à jour et vous tiendrai au courant ici.

Hésites pas si tu as d'autres questions

----------

